# Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt



## rainthanner (9. Okt. 2006)

Hallo, 

bei uns herrschte heute eine Nachttemperatur von gerade mal 2°C. 
Um die Wassertemperatur nicht nochweiter absinken zu lassen, entschloß ich mich vorzeitig zumindest großteils abzudecken. 
Dieses Jahr erstmals mit Styrodur 50mm und Abdeckbälle gemischt. 








Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

...öhm wir hatten heute knapp 20 Grad, für morgen sind sogar 23 Grad angesagt ... also bei uns noch keine Spur vom strengen Herbst oder gar Winter.


P.S.
Nachtemperatur 12 Grad


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

.....also wir hatten es heute morgen in der Frühe noch ca. 9°  und heute Nachmittag warens auch noch ca. 23° mit ein paar Wolken.  Da konnt man sogar in der Sonne noch ein Weilchen am Teich verbringen 


mal sehen ob die vorhergesagten 23° für morgen noch überschritten werden...



Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## rainthanner (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Tja, 


tags hätte ich mir auch fast einen Sonnenbrand geholt. 
Aber jetzt um 20:30Uhr sind es 8°C und früh morgens fast Frostbereich.  
Guck mal im Süden Bayerns: 
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/dt.php


Ihr seid echt zu beneiden.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Jipp,

ich kenn ca. die Ecke, wir ham die letzten 6 Jahre immer im schönen Bayerwald ( St. Oswald "FRG" ) Urlaub gemacht..... da sind wir ja fast bei Euch vorbeigekommen

Da kann man mal seh'n wie klein die Welt doch ist.....


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## rainthanner (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

schöne Ecke, 

Sommer und Winter. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

jau und s..kalt


----------



## Olli.P (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> jau und s..kalt



Aba nur inn Winter,

im Sommer ist es da wirklich herrlich

Kann ich nur Empfehlen 1  




Grüße

Olaf


----------



## velos (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Hallo Rainer,

sag mal, gibt das Styrodor keine giftigen Stoffe ans Wasser ab?
Ich will meinen Teich auch abdecken und überlege noch welches Material ich nehmen soll.
Noppenfolie ist ja sehr preiswert, soll aber giftige Stoffe ans Wasser abgeben.
Auch soll Styropor giftig sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Hallo Peter, 



> sag mal, gibt das Styrodor keine giftigen Stoffe ans Wasser ab?


Kann ich nicht sagen ich hab`s erst einen Tag drauf. Ich weis es auch nicht. 



> Noppenfolie ist ja sehr preiswert, soll aber giftige Stoffe ans Wasser abgeben.


Ich hatte sie zwei Winter auf dem Wasser und kann nichts schlechtes berichten, außer dass nach zwei Winter die Luft aus den meißten Noppen raus war. 



> Auch soll Styropor giftig sein.


Styropor geht eh nicht, weil es sich vollsaugt. Styrodur nimmt kein Wasser auf. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Hi Rainer

Bischen früh zum abdecken find ich.Wird ein verdammt langer Winter für deine Fische werden.
Also hier im Raum Böblingen/ Stgt. ist es noooch sehr angenehm.

Rainer, an deiner stelle wäre ich aber bei der Luftpolsterfolie geblieben. Denn die Zwischeräume deiner Bälle lassen das Wasser ebenso auskühlen. Hätte selbst dann noch nen zweifelhaften Wert wenn du sie zweilagig einbringen würdest. Auskühlen ( wenn auch nicht so schnell) würde das Wasser nach wie vor. Irgendwo habe ich noch diese Daten vom Hersteller. Darin wird der genaue Prozentsatz der Wirkungsweise bei ein und zweilagiger Aufbringung festgehalten
Werd mal sehn ob ich sie noch wo ausgraben kann.


Oder lies selber hier nach:  http://www.euro-matic.de/html/schwimmkugeln.html

Gruß
Werner


----------



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Hallo Werner, 



> Wird ein verdammt langer Winter für deine Fische werden.


nun eben nicht mehr, weil: Temperatur ist wieder auf über 16°C und Licht haben sie ausreichend duch die Bälle. 

Blau=Wassertemperatur






 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Yeb Rainer 

Ich sehs !! Hat ja nen schönen Ruck nach oben gemacht. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Uli (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

hi an alle,
tut das not das ich meine fische abdecke?
gruß uli


----------



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

@ Werner, 



> Ich sehs !! Hat ja nen schönen Ruck nach oben gemacht.


 
das war aber nicht die Abdeckung, sondern die Teichheizung.  
Die Abdeckung soll nur die Temperatur halten. 
Die Fische müssen noch ein paar Hautwürmer loswerden. Deshalb brauchen wir auch noch die 16°C.  




@ Uli


> tut das not das ich meine fische abdecke?


 
kommt auch auf deine Fische an. Wir haben verwöhnte Weicheier.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Uli (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

hallo rainer,
muss das sein? erklaere mir doch bitte den sinn und nutzen von der abdeckaktion.
gruß uli


----------



## rainthanner (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*

Hallo Uli, 

hatte ich doch geschrieben: 


> kommt auch auf deine Fische an.


 
Wenn deine Fische reichlich "Wildkarpfengene" haben, dann kannst du dir die Aktion sparen und im Winter auf dem Teich Eisstockschiessen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teich vorzeitig abgedeckt*



> Wenn deine Fische reichlich "Wildkarpfengene" haben,



Hi Rainer

Ob es dazu tatsächlich " Wildkarpfengene" bedarf, das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Denke mal das es sich bei Koi oder Fischen im allgemeinen so verhält, das sich diese ,egal wie weit in der Zucht fortgeschritten, durchaus wieder anpassen können. Ist nur ne Frage der Zeit. Oder des Mutes der einzelnen Besitzer. 
Das sieht man am besten schon daran, Koi die nicht immer gleich ( sobald sie sich mal etwas anderst verhalten ) abgekeschert werden,- und womöglich noch behandelt werden, diese sind durchaus auch in der Lage mit kleineren Wehwehchen alleine fertig zu werden.
Und seit ich persönlich nicht mehr so viel im Teich rumpfusche, seitdem gibbet es auch keine Probleme mehr. Mal abgesehen von nem bißchen Scheuern hi und da. Wasserwechsel, und gut isses.
Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Abdecken ja !! Aber eben nur so kurze Zeit wie möglich.

Gruß
Werner


----------

